# 9/11 plastisol transfer



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello all! Does anyone have an idea where there may be a 10th anniversary design commemorating 9/11? I've had a few inquiries from firefighters (myself included) as to anything being out there. I checked with Pro World and they have no plans to make one. When I was at the ISS Show at Atlantic City a few weeks ago, there was a transfer vendor that had a design there and unfortunately, I lost their name. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Gary, I just found out that we will be offering a selection of designs. Probably wont be for a couple of months. As soon as they are available they will be available on our website.


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

May want to give AirWaves a look as well.

Home


----------



## sjyounginlife123 (Apr 4, 2011)

does any one know how to do plastisol transfer besides ordering from a company i wanting to be very self productive


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sjyounginlife123 said:


> does any one know how to do plastisol transfer besides ordering from a company i wanting to be very self productive



Here is a tutorial: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------



## Goneblue (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi
There is a nice one at Code 3 firetrucks.com 9/11 10th Anniversary WTC Memorial T-Shirt. Check it out


----------

